
In Literature, Who Decides When Homage Becomes Theft? - cgoecknerwald
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/10/08/t-magazine/literature-homage-theft-appropriation.html
======
bediger4000
It's an interesting discussion, but doesn't the argument mean that the problem
is ill-defined? I mean, the simplest solution is to walk away from some
literature if you don't like it. Literature exists to provide enjoyment, both
for the author and the reader.

